
The fastest way to learn a new language - william_blount
https://www.adamtank.com/new-blog/2020/3/2/the-fastest-way-to-learn-a-new-language-act-like-a-child
======
william_blount
The commonly held view that children learn new languages faster than adults
due to neuroplasticity is B.S.

Interesting take - argument is not about technology, neurons or (necessarily)
learning method, but about dealing with embarrassment.

------
rmason
I had an Uncle take an assignment in Brazil. The entire family took Portuegese
lessons except for the youngest boy who wasn't of school age.

He ended up being the only one to become fluent. He hung out with the maids
watching soap operas and that's how he learned the language almost by osmosis.
He had no accent and knew all the slang.

